# be quiet Silent Wings oder Shadow Wings?



## Dyfcom (10. Mai 2014)

Hey,

habe mir Corsair Lüfter bestellt und mit diesen nicht zufrieden, da sie mir viel zu Laut sind. Jetzt müssen neue her. Jetzt bleibt aber die Wahl zwischen den be quiet Shadow Wings und den Silent Wings. 
Beide haben eine sehr gute Bewertung und sollen nach angaben sehr Leise sein

Was mir Persönlich wichtig ist, ist auf jedenfall die Lautstärke und das man die RPM einstellen kann.

Gruß
Dyfcom


----------



## Ryle (10. Mai 2014)

Im Grunde reichen die Pure Wings 2. Sind die selben Lager und Rotoren wie bei den Shadow Wings nur ohne Entkopplung, wobei die je nach Gehäuse sowieso keinen Sinn macht. Nur falls du auf PWM angewiesen bist müsstest du einen der anderen nehmen.


----------



## mcmarky (10. Mai 2014)

Die Shadows haben doch so ein Rifle-Lager, das ist mMn nicht so gut wie das Der SilentWings. Ich nutze daher nur die SWs.


----------



## Dyfcom (10. Mai 2014)

Hat mir bis jetzt nicht richtig weiter geholfen...


----------



## hammelgammler (10. Mai 2014)

Also wenn du bereit bist, ein wenig mehr pro Lüfter zu zahlen, dann auf jedenfall die Silent Wings.
Das Lager ist deutlich besser als das der Silent Wings, diese haben ein FDB Lager, welches eine höhere Lebensdauer hat, als das Rifle Lager der anderen beQuiet Lüfter. (300.000 vs 200.000), und auch im allgemeinen etwas leiser ist.
Ich sehe Lüfter als eine Art "Investition", die kauft man normalerweise nur einmal und hat dann ewig was davon. Ich verwende immernoch die Silent Wings USC welche ich vor knapp drei Jahren gekauft habe.
Des weiteren bist du weniger mit der Befestigung eingeschränkt, da es dir bei den Silent Wings 2 selber überlassen ist, ob du die entkoppelte Montage oder mit Schrauben bevorzugst, das sollte auch den Einsatzbereich bei etwaigen Arten von Kühlern erleichtern.

Also: Kein Problem mehr auszugeben? -> Silent Wings
Soll lieber gespart werden, und man weiß schon sicher das die Stift-Montage genommen wird, und man nicht sehr hohe Ansprüche hat. -> Shadow Wings


----------



## Abductee (10. Mai 2014)

Preis/Leistung/Lautstärke:

Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120x120x25mm, 500-1500rpm, 45.04-121.05m³/h, 8dB(A) (UCTB12P), Nanoxia FX EVO 120mm PWM 1000 (200300260), Nanoxia FX EVO 120mm PWM 1500 (200300261) | Geizhals Deutschlandhttp://geizhals.at/de/?cat=coolfan&...00~2237_4-Pin+PWM~355_120~1034_Nanoxia#xf_top


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Mai 2014)

Blacksilent PL-2 und EKL Wing Boost 2 wären auch noch alternativen


----------



## AlexFrags (11. Mai 2014)

Ich finde diesen auch sehr interessant da ich die form der lüfterblätter so noch nie gesehen habe bzw das die so aneinander sind, bei der 360grad Sicht kann man das gut sehen. Hat den hier schonmal jemand getestet?
NB-eLoop®-Series 120 mm


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (11. Mai 2014)

Äh, für was willst du denn überhaupt die Lüfter nehmen, für Kühlung von CPU/GPU oder als Gehäuselüfter?


----------



## SaPass (11. Mai 2014)

AlexFrags schrieb:


> Ich finde diesen auch sehr interessant da ich die form der lüfterblätter so noch nie gesehen habe bzw das die so aneinander sind, bei der 360grad Sicht kann man das gut sehen. Hat den hier schonmal jemand getestet?
> NB-eLoop®-Series 120 mm


 Dabei handelt es sich um eine sehr gute Lüfterserie. Die Lautstärke ist natürlich abhängig davon, welchen Lüfter man kauft, denn sie werden mit unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen verkauft. Sie erzeugen, auf Kühlrippen montiert, einen sehr hohen Druck (meist etwas besser als die Konkurrenz). Mir wurde jedoch erzählt, dass man es vermeiden sollte, zwei dieser Lüfter auf einen Kühler zu montieren. Das führt zu Vibrationen/Interferenz.
Ich würde jedoch prinzipiell 140 mm Lüfter bevorzugen.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (11. Mai 2014)

SaPass schrieb:


> Mir wurde jedoch erzählt, dass man es vermeiden sollte, zwei dieser Lüfter auf einen Kühler zu montieren. Das führt zu Vibrationen/Interferenz.


 
Nicht ganz richtig, die eLoops soll man nur in blasender Richtung einbauen, für saugend sollte man andere Lüfter nehmen


----------



## SaPass (11. Mai 2014)

~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig, die eLoops soll man nur in blasender Richtung einbauen, für saugend sollte man andere Lüfter nehmen


Genau das meinte ich. 

Wenn ich zwei Lüfter montiere, dann einen blasend und einen saugend. Alles andere macht wenig Sinn.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (11. Mai 2014)

Ja, aber es kommt auch auf den Kühler an, es gibt ja unterschiedliche Kühlformen


----------



## Dyfcom (12. Mai 2014)

SaPass schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich.
> 
> Wenn ich zwei Lüfter montiere, dann einen blasend und einen saugend. Alles andere macht wenig Sinn.



Was meint ihr mit Blasend und Saugend? Gibt es da bestimmte unterschiede


----------

